# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Позиция по "приливному" объяснию поста в экадаши

## Юрий Анатольевич

Харе Кришна, уважаемые члены Руководящего Совета. 

На официальном сайте krishna.ru, в группе экадаши ВК и многих других сайтах преданных 
объяснение необходимости поститься начинается с темы приливного влияния Луны: Луна с лёгкостью перемещает огромные массы воды во время приливов и отливов океана. Так же сильно она влияет на тело и психику человека, жизнь растений и животных. ...В экадаши желание наслаждаться достигает пика.В дни экадаши притяжение Луны, увеличенное гравитацией Солнца, сильнее, чем обычно. В эти дни Луна оказывает наиболее мощное верхненаправленное воздействие на все жидкостные среды организма, что создает в грудной клетке и голове избыточное напряжение.Луна влияет на приливы и отливы, и подобным образом, в эти два дня она выводит из равновесия жидкости нашего тела и оказывает давление на чувства. Поэтому садхаки постятся в экадаши, чтобы заглушить позывы своих чувств.
Но в то же время я не нахожу подобных объяснений ни в резолюциях GBC, ни в книгах, лекциях и письмах Шрилы Прабхупады, ни в каких-либо шастрах прошлого. Нигде никаких упоминаний о том, что именно в одиннадцатую фазу Луна будоражит жидкости организма, ум и чувства, что из-за этого желание наслаждаться достигает пика, или что целью поста является преодоление такого приливного влияния Луны. 

В связи с этим хотелось бы уточнить: 
1. Является ли это официальным объяснением, принятым в МОСКе, или это просто личное мнение отдельных преданных? 
2. Может ли преданный быть членом МОСКа и не поддерживать такое объяснение?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В связи с этим хотелось бы уточнить:
> 1. Является ли это официальным объяснением, принятым в МОСКе, или это просто личное мнение отдельных преданных?
> 2. Может ли преданный быть членом МОСКа и не поддерживать такое объяснение?


Могу лишь предположить, что поскольку создателем сайта Кришна.ру является ученик Бхактивигйаны Госвами, весьма вероятно, что и объяснение поста на экадаши взято из лекций Махараджа, где он подробно анализирует природу экадаши в связи с разными физическими и метафизическими процессами. Что такое "официальные объяснения" я не знаю. Есть объяснения с позиции шастр и есть попытка объяснения утверждений шастр с позиции науки. Есть люди, которым достаточно утверждений шастр. Но поскольку сайт Кришна.ру предназначен для новых людей, которые не обязательно принимают шастры, возможно, что им более убедительным покажется объяснение с позиции науки. Членство в МОСК не упирается в объяснение природы экадаши. Членство в ИСККОН связано с признанием авторитета Шрилы Прабхупады, с принятием самбандхи, абхидеи и прайоджаны в том виде, как они изложены в традиции гаудия-вайшнавов.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

*Может ли РС РОСКа и другие лидеры ИСККОНа подтвердить или опровергнуть информацию, распространяемую на вышеуказанных вайшнавских сайтах:* 
 - Луна как-то по-особенному влияет на воду в 11ую титхи 
 - влияет именно притяжение, гравитация Луны 
 - в этот день такие же заметные приливы, как и в океане, происходят в биологических структурах 
 - в этот день идёт наиболее мощное верхненаправленное воздействие на все жидкостные среды организма 
 - в этот день усиливается желание наслаждаться 
 - у кого-то есть "точная фиксация" этих процессов 
 - о таком приливном влиянии Луны в 11й день говорили древние брахманы, шастры, это ведическое знание 
 - в этот день Луна тускнеет и ослаблена, пищеварение ослаблено, зернобобовые хуже перевариваются, пища отравляет ум. Последнее утверждает руководитель российского отделения ИСККОН:  



> http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=6078
> Еще очень важный момент. Луна – это божество пищи, поэтому, в определенные дни пища не переваривается и превращается в яд 
> ... 
> Все зернобобовые набухают, правильно, когда мы их варим. У них есть это свойство,  у них пористая структура. Когда они варятся, они набухают,  и они как бы впитывают эту воду, становятся, как губка. И когда Луна начинает влиять на них, если особенно она ослаблена, там всякие токсины и все остальное, эта вещь, она практически не переваривается именно из-за этого. Овощи легче перевариваются, они не набухают.  Они как бы впитывают в себя эту воду. Луна начинает влиять на них, начинаются какие-то процессы и очень сложно переваривать именно зернобобовые, именно в силу того, что у них определенная структура такая пористая.
> 
> http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=1102 и http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=5411
> Если нам объяснят, что в экадаши огонь пищеварения становится меньше. И так как он становится меньше, потому что Луна тусклая. В экадаши есть некий феномен: Луна немножечко тускнеет. Так как Луна тускнеет, огонь пищеварения уменьшается. Огонь пищеварения уменьшается, и все то, что мы едим, превращается в аму. Так как появляется ама, мы отравляемся. Таким образом, тело наше оскверняется, и поэтому нужно поститься в экадаши. 
> 
> http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=5202
> ...


Для подтверждения будет достаточно несколько цитат из шастр (вайшнавских писаний), несколько примеров точной фиксации этих процессов (показания мед. приборов в день экадаши, статистические исследования), ссылки на научные статьи или книги (с указанием страниц) по океанологии, физике, биологии. 
Для опровержения достаточно создать сообщение от имени РС в этой теме, на которое можно ссылаться. Опровержение всех указанных "приливных" теорий не будет затрагивать ни самбандху-абхидхею-прайоджану вайшнавов, ни авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады, ни членство в ИСККОНе, но зато покажет, что вайшнавы могут устранять возникающие со временем искажения в сфере экадаши.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Отвечая на вопросы, ни в коем случае не надо сочинять или выдумывать что-то. Нужно ссылаться на шастры и приводить точку зрения ведических писаний. Слова йатха?-ш?рутам указывают на ведическое знание. Веды называются шрути, потому что это знание получают, слушая авторитетных наставников. Утверждения Вед называют шрути-праманой. Отвечая на вопрос, человек должен цитировать шрути — Веды и другие ведические писания, — тогда в его словах будет истина. А иначе он просто что-то выдумывает. (ЧЧ ШБ 7.13.23 комм.)  
> 
> Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит: са?дху-ш?а?стра-гуру-ва?кйа, читтете карийа? аикйа. Признавать что-либо истинным нужно, опираясь на слова святых, духовного учителя и шастр. На самом деле важнее всего шастра, богооткровенное писание. Если духовный учитель говорит не то, что написано в шастре, его не следует считать духовным учителем. Подобно этому, если святой человек говорит что-то, расходящееся с шастрой, значит он не святой. Шастра — это основа всего. (ЧЧ 2.20.352 комм.)
> 
> "В системе парампары любые наставления, полученные от истинного духовного учителя должны быть основаны на богооткровенных ведических писаниях. Тот, кто стоит в цепи ученической преемственности, не может придумывать собственный способ поведения... Ни садху (святой человек или вайшнав), ни истинный духовный учитель не говорят ничего, выходящего за рамки указаний богооткровенных писаний".
> Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Ади-лила, 8.36, разъяснение смысла Шрилы Прабхупады.
> 
> Бхагавад-гита — это книга доказательств. Господь Чайтанья цитирует [Бхагавад-гиту]. Потому что это Ведический подход. Так же, как в суде вы обязаны цитировать статью и пункт из кодекса законов, а не из стряпни и выдумок вашего ума. Ни один глупец не сможет спорить в суде, потому что ему придётся на каждом шагу ссылаться на кодекс законов. Садху означает: тот, кто приводит доказательства из писаний. Никаких «я думаю…», «по моему мнению, ты можешь делать это». [Если человек говорит так], он не садху, он глупец. Что из себя представляет «твоё мнение»? Ты обусловленная душа. Можешь ли ты выдумывать что-то? Нет. Ты не можешь ничего выдумывать. Ты должен приводить ссылку на авторитетные писания. Поэтому Господь Чайтанья приводит подтверждение из Бхагавад-гиты. (Лекция по ЧЧ Мадхья 20.119-121. 24 ноября 1966 г. Нью-Йорк)
> 
> (Джаядвайта Свами) Каждый духовный учитель, стоящий в цепи парампары, обязан передавать учение сознания Кришны таким, как оно есть. Он не должен добавлять, убирать или изменять что-либо. Он должен просто передавать это учение так же, как почтальон доставляет почту - в целости и сохранности.


Я проверил информацию, которую годами давали вайшнавы об экадаши, и нашёл, что практически всё является неправдой: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...it?usp=sharing
Тут и тут за год и за полгода никто не смог возразить шастрами ни по одному пункту.  *Что может сделать РС или любой другой орган РОСКа, другие лидеры и профильные специалисты всего ИСККОНа?* Возможные конкретные варианты: 
1. Проверить мой текст, найти ошибки, попунктно опровергнуть шастрами гл. 1, 8, 9.1-9.6. 
2. Подтвердить шастрами современные правила соблюдения экадаши: запрет именно зернобобовых, расширенные послабления в посте, правила расчёта времени прерывания. В случае гл. 1 - подтвердить древность и ведичность поста экадаши упоминаниями в 4 Ведах; кроме того, какова позиция РС по южной версии редакции Кумбхагхонам Махабхараты и главе 14.114 с её правилами, являются ли они аутентичной Махабхаратой, настоящим произведением Вьясадевы? В случае гл. 8 - подтвердить древность экадаши археологическими и календарными свидетельствами. В случае гл. 9.5 - указать на редакции пуран с именно такими текстами, привести сканы или фото страниц тех изданий пуран, по которым составлялась книга "Экадаши - день Господа Хари". 
3. Если никто не может возразить шастрами, провести ревизию современных правил экадаши-враты в РОСКе, очистить от подмен и искажений (запрет именно зернобобовых, расширенные послабления в посте, правила расчёта времени прерывания), выпустить заявление по книгам "Экадаши - день Господа Хари" и "Экадаши-махатмья" с осуждением вставок и искажений. 
4. Если никто не может возразить шастрами, признать наличие подмен и искажений сообщением в этой теме, но дальше ничего не делать для их устранения. 
5. Другое. 
____________________________________________________________

Об обещаемых плодах экадаши. Вайшнавы говорят, что, пропостившись в экадаши, человек достигнет таких результатов: плод совершения ашвамедхи/тысячи ашвамедх, омовения в миллионах святых мест, избавление от всех грехов за сотню жизней, сожжение огромной горы грехов, освобождение многих поколений предков, попадание на Вайкунтху или высшие планеты. Тут, тут пока не объявился ни один человек с такими результатами, тут, тут прямо говорят, что таких результатов нет, т.е. пока всё указывает на то, что вайшнавы говорят неправду о плодах экадаши. Но у РС наверняка наибольшие возможности для сбора такой информации, поэтому: 
*1. Известны ли РС конкретные люди, достигшие указанных плодов от поста в экадаши? 
2. Есть ли такие результаты от поста экадаши у членов РС? 
3. Есть ли вайшнавы, способные видеть посмертную судьбу людей  и подтвердить указанное* (подтвердить избавление от всех грехов за сотню жизней, освобождение многих поколений предков, попадание на Вайкунтху или райские планеты у соблюдавших экадаши; наличие у них плодов сотен ашвамедх, омовений в миллионах святых мест и т.п.)*?*

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Прошло полгода; даже лидеры вайшнавов, лучшие из лучших с наибольшими возможностями не возразили ни на один факт выдумывания информации про экадаши. Уже можно констатировать, что даже лидеры вайшнавов не могут возразить ни на один факт выдумывания про экадаши? Если есть что возразить, возражайте, все писания по теме можно изучить за неделю. 
Также до сих пор не объявился ни один человек с обещанными суперрезультатами поста (200 примеров обещаний), даже среди практикующих по 30 лет. Уже можно констатировать, что вайшнавы сами не имеют тех суперрезультатов от экадаши, которые обещают? 

____________________________________________

По поводу обещаний можно возразить, что нет людей, способных увидеть избавление от всех грехов и посмертную судьбу людей 



> А как вы в этом собираетесь разбираться? Путь души после смерти тела знает только Кришна. Остальные могут лишь предполагать.


Но уже 6 лет известен один вайшнав, заявивший именно о таких способностях: Аударья Дхама прабху, доктор Торсунов. Он говорит, что видит посмертный путь душ, видит личность, забирающую души - "белую тётечку с косой", видит и учит виденью души и грехов вокруг души ("светлячок" в центре груди и темнота вокруг него). Говорит, что сказанное нужно понимать буквально. И судя по словам, это для него легко, не составляет трудов. 
Если он говорит правду, то у вас *есть* человек, способный подтвердить наличие у кого-то обещанных суперрезультатов. Есть все возможности для этого. Можно попросить его описать, как пропостившийся в экадаши избавляется от всех грехов за много жизней (радикальное просветление в центре груди), при умирании поднимается в рай или духовный мир, а не постившийся получает все страшнейшие грехи (радикальное потемнение в центре груди) и после смерти в ад. Или попросить подтвердить другой вайшнавский сюжет: как божество смерти ведёт себя по-разному с постившимися и не постившимися. Например, вайшнавы 16 века писали, что "Ямараджа садится на грудь и выкалывает глаза тех, кто не смотрит на бодрствующих всю ночь Экадаши" (ХБВ 13.66). Делает ли белая тётечка так же? 

Если это неправда и он выдумывает, можете не отвечать.

----------

